# [Curiosité] Compiler BitchX



## MajorTom (7 Novembre 2001)

Bonsoir les amis,

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à compiler BitchX sous OS X 10.1 depuis les sources dispobiles à l'adresse http://freshmeat.net/redir/bitchx/765/url_tgz/ircii-pana-1.0c18.tar.gz  ?

Du temps d'OS X 10.0 je me souviens d'avoir utilisé ce client IRC de là à dire si c'était un binaire ou si je l'avais compilé moi-même, je l'ignore.

Je suppose qu'il faut modifier les makefiles ou la ligne de commande de make, mais comme précisé dans le sujet, ce n'est que simple curiosité et je n'ai pas eu le temps d'investiguer le problème en profondeur.

La compilation commence bien, l'un ou l'autre warning, mais rien de conséquent. Ensuite,

./term.c:114: conflicting types for `TI'
/usr/include/curses.h:109: previous declaration of `TI'
./term.c: In function `term_putchar':
./term.c:690: warning: passing arg 3 of `tputs' from incompatible pointer type
(...)
./term.c:1713: warning: passing arg 3 of `tputs' from incompatible pointer type
./term.c: In function `term_beep':
./term.c:1810: warning: passing arg 3 of `tputs' from incompatible pointer type
make[1]: *** [term.o] Erreur 1
make: *** [BitchX] Erreur 2

Si quelqu'un a une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci beaucoup,

Stéphane


----------

